# Digital Video Output



## cougart (Mar 5, 2006)

I purchased a HDMI cable today. It works great coming out of my DVD player however it doesn't work when I use the 411 reciever. I called dish and the lady told me I was using the wrong cable and that I needed a DVI to HDMI and the DVI end went to the reciever. She is sending me one over night. This doesn't make any sense to me because a DVI cable won't even connect to the reciever. Am I correct?

Thanks and any opinions would be greatly appreciated.

I am using a 32" philips lcd hdtv.

Terry Lane


----------



## dsanbo (Nov 25, 2005)

cougart said:


> I purchased a HDMI cable today. It works great coming out of my DVD player however it doesn't work when I use the 411 reciever. I called dish and the lady told me I was using the wrong cable and that I needed a DVI to HDMI and the DVI end went to the reciever. She is sending me one over night. This doesn't make any sense to me because a DVI cable won't even connect to the reciever. Am I correct?
> 
> Thanks and any opinions would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


Yeah....Once again, a CSR with no b-r-a-i-n... !
What you might try is hooking up the HDMI cable to the 411 again....and be sure the 411 is ON BEFORE powering up the Philips LCD...With my Sansung SlimFit CRT, the manual specifically states if power to the HDMI SOURCE (in this case the 411) is NOT applied before powering up the CRT, the HDMI "source" function will not show up in the menu....and I've proven this out....so....411 (or other HDMI source) powered FIRST, then the monitor....can't guarantee it'll fix your problem, but it's worth a try, right??? Good luck!


----------



## cougart (Mar 5, 2006)

I tried that and unfortunately it didn't work. 
Could it be that the 411 is defective? Did anyone with a similiar problem ever find a solution.

Thanks

Terry


----------



## thomas_d92 (Nov 29, 2004)

cougart said:


> I tried that and unfortunately it didn't work.
> Could it be that the 411 is defective? Did anyone with a similiar problem ever find a solution.
> 
> Thanks
> ...


I have my 411 for 3 months now and twice it would not work by hdmi. I turned 411 off and then pulled plug and waited 5 minutes. When it rebooted I had hdmi working again. Try this and see what happens.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

Is your HMDI cable certified?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

dsanbo said:


> Yeah....Once again, a CSR with no b-r-a-i-n... !
> What you might try is hooking up the HDMI cable to the 411 again....and be sure the 411 is ON BEFORE powering up the Philips LCD...


The HDMI output of the ViP-211/411 should always be ON - even when the receiver is "off". E* uses a screen saver. The only time that you won't have a HDMI output is if the receiver is unplugged.


----------



## ashu (Mar 9, 2006)

olgeezer said:


> Is your HMDI cable certified?


By whom? Monster's Holy Priestess of The Glorious 7000% Markup? 
I have no problems with (now 4 digital source devices) using my $3-through-$10 monoprice HDMI (and DVI-HDMI) cables of varying lengths.

The reboot/retry suggestion, and varying the order of powering on your devices (TV/receiver) should help. Otherwise your 411 might, indeed, be faulty.


----------



## gjh3260 (Mar 19, 2006)

I got my $15 HDMI cable from monoprice.com two weeks ago when i got my VIP211 and it works great with my TV's HDMI input. No problems at all.


----------



## alfbinet (May 19, 2002)

I have my Dish Vip211 and Denon 3910 DVD player hooked up to my Denon AVR-3806 receiver via HDMI input. I have HDMI output from the 3806 going to my Mitsibishi DLP HDMI 1 input on the TV. No need to switch inputs through TV. I have not had a problem with it (the HDMI video switching that is - on the other hand my other problems with the 211 have been echoed by myself and others elsewhere on this thread.)


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

alfbinet said:


> I have my Dish Vip211 and Denon 3910 DVD player hooked up to my Denon AVR-3806 receiver via HDMI input. I have HDMI output from the 3806 going to my Mitsibishi DLP HDMI 1 input on the TV. No need to switch inputs through TV. I have not had a problem with it (the HDMI video switching that is - on the other hand my other problems with the 211 have been echoed by myself and others elsewhere on this thread.)


Cool I didn't know that would work. I'll give it a shot. I have the same setup.
Mitsu WD-52628
Denon 3806
Denon 1920
Dish 211
SA8300HD

I tried the SA3800HD to the Denon and it freaked out because of HDCP but I didn't try the 211. I will give that a shot. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

ashu said:


> By whom? Monster's Holy Priestess of The Glorious 7000% Markup?
> I have no problems with (now 4 digital source devices) using my $3-through-$10 monoprice HDMI (and DVI-HDMI) cables of varying lengths.
> 
> The reboot/retry suggestion, and varying the order of powering on your devices (TV/receiver) should help. Otherwise your 411 might, indeed, be faulty.


Actually, no. I don't beleive in Monster other than as a great marketing company. I don't carry or use their cable. I found some good economical cables from cables to go. They were 1/3 the cost of any name brand cable, I purchased. One of the major manufacturing reps asked if the HMDI logo was on the cable as well as the package. When I said yes, he mentioned that was extremely low price for that type of cable. I'm pretty sure he wasn't aware of the cost of his company's cable, other than there cost to retailers, which was ordered thru their parts division ad $45 per cable.


----------



## alfbinet (May 19, 2002)

My setup works. No problems with switching between the AVR, DVD and Dish ViP211. As an aside, I am on my 3rd 211. This one seems to work. No problems at all for almost three weeks! Knock on wood!


----------



## alfbinet (May 19, 2002)

There are known problems with the 3800 box. I don't believe it is a Denon problems but an SA problem. Let me know if you want me to post my HDMI and digital input settings on the 3806, they work for me. We have the same TV. Do you like it? I am amazed with the HD feeds from Dish, and DVDs. SD from Dish is hit or miss. Do not regret the purchase at all.


----------



## cougart (Mar 5, 2006)

guess what, today I got my new HDMI cables from Dish Network and.....


THEY DIDNT WORK, big suprise


Terry


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

alfbinet said:


> There are known problems with the 3800 box. I don't believe it is a Denon problems but an SA problem. Let me know if you want me to post my HDMI and digital input settings on the 3806, they work for me. We have the same TV. Do you like it? I am amazed with the HD feeds from Dish, and DVDs. SD from Dish is hit or miss. Do not regret the purchase at all.


I wish I had gotten the 62628.
I'm on my third TV because I buy them at cost and demo them for a few months and then sell them off.
I think I'm going to try the Grand Wega LCOS 60" next.

I was stunned at the SD picture quality when I saw it the other day.

I would also like to get a 4306 so I can have OSD at any resolution.


----------

